# some bucklings that I wanted to keep, but deciding to sell, how much should I price a



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I think there worth around 300, I think 320 is fair as I've sold them around this age and size for that much
The paint is 6-7 months and the traditional is 7-8
I had the traditional since 4months and I'm kinda attached I did not want to sell him, but for spring breeding I want to get a dappled buck, it's hard deciding who to sell lol. 

I also have a 6months old buck who has hit the 92LBs mark, I am thinking of selling him also, he's a nice long boy, I'll get some pics of him tmr


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Around here, I get $2.00 (US dollars) per pound live weight for meat bucklings of that age when picked up from the farm (no processing on site). If they are really super stellar and qualify as breeding animals (perfect teats, perfect bite, superior growth, resistant to parasites, etc.) then I sell them as "commercial" (unregistered) breeding bucks for $2.50 per pound live weight (give or take).

Those are the prices that work in my area, not sure of the market near you.

As for who to keep - how many bucks do you need to breed your herd? Always choose quality over color! And don't feed more bucks over winter than you have to.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think those are good prices. I would probably list at 350 so you have wiggle room for someone to talk you down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, price is fair.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! 


What is an ideal weight for a boer buck at 6months?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

100ish pounds for a buck and 75ish for a doe


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Then my 6months buckling weighs less than 100 lol

I guess he's not to ideal then, 

If the ideal buck does not weight 100lbs by 6 months does that make him a bad buck?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No still go with the 300 dollar prices he is fine


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

92 lbs ic close enough - he is not a bad buck. As long as his sire and dam are good, easy keeping animals, and his conformation is good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any luck selling your extra bucks Joshua?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for asking ! yes a lady was intrested and wanted to come down shes about 6 hours away, but i had a choice of 2 bucks for her and i ended up selling one for 400,

then i told her that i sold one since i didnt hear back from her.

she wanted a choice of 2 but i sold one, because she didnt reply quick enough and another buyer was already at my place

i told her i may sell some of my keepers!


----------

